# Topics > Entities > Companies >  edX Inc., online education, Cambridge, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

edx.org

mooc.org

youtube.com/edx

facebook.com/edX

twitter.com/edXOnline

linkedin.com/school/edx

instagram.com/edxonline

edX on Wikipedia

Founder and CEO - Anant Agarwal

Products and projects:

IBM's Applied AI Professional Certificate

----------

